# Dead Lakes



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

Is Dead Lake any good anymore? I fished there when I was in my teens (1980's). I heard they removed the dam in the late 80's but its been replaced. We fished around wewahitchka(sp). I specifically am looking for bluegills and shellcrackers.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I haven't fish the Dead Lakes but know people here in town that do. They really kill the shellcrackers and crappie. When the dam was removed it did change things a lot, but nature is good and it's a good fishery today. The problem about going down there is lack of facilities to overnight. Not much in or around Wewa for a place to stay.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

Someone I know goes fly fishing there in the late spring and wears them out during the day. 

Years ago I got on a couple of shellcracker beds.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Beautiful place but if you go better take a gps. Easy to get lost.


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

Dead Lakes are still pretty good, I fish there quite a bit. Still as stumpy as ever! Lake Wimico can be pretty good. Appalachicola River and my personal favorite Lake Seminole. Hopefully the rains will not be as great this year as the last and the water levels will be good...kept a lot of people off the water last year which allowed more fish to stay in the water. FYI keep and ear open for reports of the mayflies hatching-when they do get your boat and haul butt to Seminole or Dead Lks


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Fished there as a kid in the late 70's. That was a beautiful place!!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------

